

Website Testing Tools from Beginners to Pros - vvh
http://www.testing-web-sites.co.uk/

======
onion2k
Seems to be an emphasis on testing a website from a 'quality checking' rather
than 'quality assurance' point of view. That is to say, it's more for a
website been built and gone live (or at least pushed to a staging server)
rather than things you'd use during the build process.

To test during development, I use nightwatch.js (a front end test suite on top
of Selenium web driver - [http://nightwatchjs.org/](http://nightwatchjs.org/)
) to test in all the main browsers at a variety of resolutions for responsive
checking. That way I can get a report on browser differences whenever I push
some code, and fix things as I go.

------
jspekken
Please, please stop using a custom scrollbar. It makes navigating sites way to
hard. Other than that, thanks for sharing!

------
willmacdonald
The scrolling on this site makes it really hard to read...

------
mobapptester
Thanks for sharing! Plenty of useful and new tools.

~~~
dang
No sockpuppet comments on HN, please.

